# Вес баяна Мир



## qwark (19 Июн 2014)

Вроде легкие)


----------



## askurpela (19 Июн 2014)

*qwark*,
Почем нынче "Миры" продают?


----------



## qwark (19 Июн 2014)

*askurpela*, я не спрашивал, только уточнил вес.


----------

